# -



## jw (Nov 2, 2005)

-


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Nov 2, 2005)

This I would be interested in as well being naturally inclined though not perfected yet.

blade


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

You mean besides Luther's Diet of Worms, right?


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 2, 2005)

Since they consumed on average a gallon of beer a day, I hope they ate good and exercised!


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

Matthew Poole ate raw eggs.


----------



## cupotea (Nov 2, 2005)

Fasting.

A Seven to Ten Day zero fast is generally doable for any healthy adult male.

A zero-fast is eating nothing, drinking only water.

It's a good idea to lead into it with a fruit day, a day on which you eact only fruit and drink only water and fruit juices.

The benefits are multiple in addition to weightloss, the body detoxifies and the outer man is taught the depth and silliness of it's attachment to the satisfaction of appetite.

Someone who is not obese can expect to lose a pound a day. An obese person can lose 2 pounds or more a day.

But then, losing weight is not the real reason to fast, is it? It's just a byproduct.

Note: I am not a doctor and anyone considering an extended fast (beyond three days) should clear it with his physician.

[Edited on 11-3-2005 by Steadfast]


----------



## daveb (Nov 2, 2005)

Edwards liked chocolate.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

Stonewall Jackson and lemons (from the VMI website):



> Jackson was very concerned about his health and followed a strict diet which emphasized fruits and vegetables. Although he enjoyed almost every variety of fruit, he had no special fondness for lemons; in fact, peaches were his favorite. Civil War historian James I. Robertson, Jr., Jackson's biographer, states that "no member of Jackson's staff, no friend, not even his wife ever mentioned Jackson had a particular penchant for lemons," and refers to the "lemon myth." It is true that Jackson was observed eating lemons on several occasions during the war; this was due only to the fact that he ate whatever fruit was available. When the Confederates captured a Union camp, lemons were sometimes among the food stores that they confiscated; the Union soldiers received lemons and other fruits more frequently than did their Confederate counterparts. Despite the historical inaccuracy, the story remains popular. Tourists who visit Jackson's gravesite at Lexington, Virginia, often leave lemons as a tribute.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

Humbly submitted for consideration: Puritan's Pride.


----------



## Arch2k (Nov 2, 2005)

Or maybe some stew?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

Pilgrim diet (Thanksgiving is just around the corner  ).


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

Puritan fare.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Nov 2, 2005)

One can wash down that Puritan stew with this Puritan brew:






[Edited on 11-3-2005 by VirginiaHuguenot]


----------



## cupotea (Nov 4, 2005)

Haha, when I saw the subject heading I thought by "diet" you meant some sort of meeting! 

As for what American Puritans ate, it depended on class. Lots of beer, at any rate. The wealthy also drank rum. Sugar was expensive, so they didn't have to worry about getting fat from it. They also ate a lot of meat, all sorts--pork and fowl are the types I can think of off the top of my head. Samuel Sewall drank hot chocolate a few times! 

Many of them probably did work harder than we do. Farmers would be doing manual labour, and even those employed in more sedentary (haha) jobs would travel a lot. Members of the legislature would have to travel to Boston all the time (to the "Old State House", which those of you who have visited Boston will recall). Members of the Supreme Court would also have to travel to Boston and even to other places, when the Court moved. Samuel Sewall went to Plymouth every year to hold a court for the Native Americans. He went in March, in the snow, in a carriage (if not on horseback!), while in his 60s.

They held public fasts from time to time, primarily if there was a public concern, like a drought, that they hoped God would end. People also fasted privately. Cotton Mather, later in life, fasted every Friday.

They probably weren't concerned about their weight, and it seems they probably in most cases didn't need to be!

For a modern Christian, it *might* be a little different. I wonder if it's our responsibility to stay healthy, since living is one of our Christian duties! That is, doing anything to destroy our bodies is wasting that God-given gift. Personally, I often like to ignore this point, especially in the week after Hallowe'en!


----------



## LadyFlynt (Nov 4, 2005)

I really think you need to eat only what you can grow or kill...then spend your nights sleeping on the cold ground and your days chopping down trees with a hatchet and building your own cabin...then dig your own well...until then, make certain you have a good stream nearby. You might try fishing and collecting mussels as well. And I'm all for alloting beer for the day.


----------

